# Chevy pick up needs minor work



## Darin (Jun 27, 2006)

Here is a wreck.
Guy got some air!!!
http://www3.telus.net/minizuk/More_Stuff/rangerdanger.wmv


----------



## DDM (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmmmmmm Maybe he should have picked out a newer ranger with air bags.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 28, 2006)

That's what you call your basic STUPID.


----------



## Darin (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah, He didn't look like he was going into the chemist's Hall Of Fame. 
Does look like you basic stupid.


----------

